# bridge not attaching child



## zirias@ (Nov 1, 2021)

[_Mod: Split off from https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/bridge-not-attaching-child.82674/_]

It's a bug! At least, there are workarounds, see PR 254343 (and maybe comment on it in the hope someone finally attempts a fix…)


----------



## Kristof Provost (Nov 1, 2021)

Zirias said:


> (and maybe comment on it in the hope someone finally attempts a fix…)


That's not how you motivate people to fix things. Piling on to a bug report just obscures relevant information and makes it *less* likely to get fixed.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 1, 2021)

Kristof Provost said:


> That's not how you motivate people to fix things. Piling on to a bug report just obscures relevant information and makes it *less* likely to get fixed.


I'd say, after 6 months of complete inactivity, it's pretty much all you can do (short of understanding the affected code yourself).


----------



## Kristof Provost (Nov 1, 2021)

Zirias said:


> I'd say, after 6 months of complete inactivity, it's pretty much all you can do (short of understanding the affected code yourself).


I understand that it's frustrating to not see progress on your pet bug, but pile-ons do not make progress more likely.
There are things you can do, but they all involve doing work or spending money.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 1, 2021)

Kristof Provost said:


> I understand that it's frustrating to not see progress on your pet bug, but pile-ons do not make progress more likely.


I've seen them do exactly that. It depends on the situation of course, but "nobody remembering there was something" isn't all that unlikely.


SirDice said:


> You're defining `ifconfig_bridge0` twice.


Yep, that's fishy indeed. Still, doing it right won't solve the problem here either (see PR, there are workarounds solving it). Something prevents putting a vtnet interface in promisc mode when it's up. Adding to the mystery is nobody could tell so far why it worked on 12.x.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 1, 2021)

Kristof Provost said:


> There are things you can do, but they all involve doing work or spending money.


There's no need to attack me. I work a lot on PRs myself, just concerning ports. Definitely stopped counting how many patches I created… doesn't change anything about the fact that sometimes, a gentle nudge on a PR starting to collect dust _does_ have an effect.


----------



## Kristof Provost (Nov 1, 2021)

Zirias said:


> There's no need to attack me. I work a lot on PRs myself, just concerning ports. Definitely stopped counting how many patches I created… doesn't change anything about the fact that sometimes, a gentle nudge on a PR starting to collect dust _does_ have an effect.


This isn't an attack. It's an observation of what actually works, in the general case, to get things fixed. Any given bug competes for time and attention against literally thousands of others. There are more bugs that FreeBSD volunteers have time to deal with. Making it more noisy just reduces the overall amount of work that gets done, and reduces the value of the bug tracker. Don't.

While I'm sure it occasionally works to send a reminder you also don't see the cases where contributors look at a bug, see the pile-on and decide to just move on to another bug without commenting, or just to go read a book instead.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 1, 2021)

Kristof Provost said:


> There are more bugs that FreeBSD volunteers have time to deal with.


That's almost always the case. (In my spare time, I do what I can to help, I just concentrate on ports…)


Kristof Provost said:


> Making it more noisy just reduces the overall amount of work that gets done, and reduces the value of the bug tracker. Don't.


PRs rotting unnoticed don't add value, either. My current weirdest example: 7yo bug, 3yo PR, found it by accident and the fix is hilariously trivial. I really think some nudging might have helped it. I'm definitely not the only one capable of coming up with this "elaborate" patch 


Kristof Provost said:


> cases where contributors look at a bug, see the pile-on and decide to just move on to another bug without commenting


There's always _some_ risk involved.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2021)

Split this off to it's own thread. It doesn't add anything the original thread.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 1, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Split this off to it's own thread. It doesn't add anything the original thread.


Without a workaround (two different are offered) from this PR, adding a vtnet to a bridge on 13.0 won't work, so, sure it does…


----------

